# Benefits as a rider - Starwood Preferred Guest



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Greetings all,

For those that are passengers as well as drivers, it may interest you to know that you can link your Uber account to your Starwood preferred guest account.
Allowing you to earn points for each (USD)$ spent on Uber fares.

One of the conditions is that you have at least one hotel stay in order to earn points. 
And while probably isn't worth spending a night in a hotel just to earn the entitlement, if you have previously, or have upcoming trips, then it's something to look in to.


----------

